
You paid a fee for 31 years that went nowhere - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101676653
======
angersock
Apparently the Yucca Mt. facility is canceled?

 _" President Obama, fulfilling a campaign promise, cut funding for the
program, withdrew its license application, and dismantled the office that was
working on it. "_

